# Itot



## saraparker

Hi Everybody,

Is there anybody who speaks or know some of the languages spoken in the Philippines??  I have a co-worker who's visiting Mexico and he uses the following word to describe a very annoying person at the company : ITOT... He doesn't wanna let me know what it means and I'm kinda intrigued. Could you help me???

Thanks a lot in advance!

Sara


----------



## niernier

If it's Tagalog, I haven't heard of it yet. But if your friend is from the Philippines then it is most likely a word from some local language in the country. 

I did some research and found a forum where they were talking about the word for sex or "making love" in various languages spoken in the Philippines. The word for fuck in Tagalog is kantot, iyot in Bisaya and itot in Ilonggo. And kito in Bicol if you would ask me. 

It was also defined in the Urban Dictionary:

Definition: Itot means sexual intercourse in a local dialect in the Philippines.
  Example: "Marco and Jake itot always."

Just to confirm, maybe you could tell us what province in the Philippines your friend came from. The meaning of this word might be different for his local language.


----------



## saraparker

Hi Niernier,
 
In fact they are two co-workers, I don't know where Jelco is from but Juan is from a place called San Pablo... I also did some research yesterday and I found the same meaning but with a different word: iyot, related to itot.
 
Thanks anyways, I love languages and to me it's really interesting all this stuff. Also, I'm impressed for all the different information you found!!
 
Thanks a lot..
 
Regards from Mexico...


----------



## rockjon

Saraparker, maybe it's not itot what your friend said. Maybe he said utot which is fart in Tagalog. It makes a little more sense in the context you are using it in.


----------



## mataripis

maybe he heard someone is farting. Utot!


----------



## utak24

mataripis said:


> maybe he heard someone is farting. Utot!



Actually. I am from Iloilo City and"Itot" is a word that means the act of having "sex" however, if the person Sarah claims who said what she thinks she heard is not from Iloilo then maybe what she heard was"utot"


----------



## latchiloya

niernier said:


> If it's Tagalog, I haven't heard of it yet. But if your friend is from the Philippines then it is most likely a word from some local language in the country.
> 
> I did some research and found a forum where they were talking about the word for sex or "making love" in various languages spoken in the Philippines. The word for fuck in Tagalog is kantot, iyot in Bisaya and itot in Ilonggo. And kito in Bicol if you would ask me.
> 
> It was also defined in the Urban Dictionary:
> 
> Definition: Itot means sexual intercourse in a local dialect in the Philippines.
> Example: "Marco and Jake itot always."
> 
> Just to confirm, maybe you could tell us what province in the Philippines your friend came from. The meaning of this word might be different for his local language.



I want to make a conclusion on this that the above word ''itot'' is "sexual intercourse"


----------

